# 2012 Breeding Plans



## air78 (1 January 2012)

Just wondering who's already thinking about 2012 coverings? 

I've been thinking of stallions for the past couple of months, but not made any decisions yet. My mare is due in March, and I like to be organised... plus I get bored on dark nights and stallion shopping keeps me busy


----------



## Racergirl (1 January 2012)

Mines been booked for this years covering since August last year - shes back off to Hellvelyn, goes on the 27th to go under lights and be covered asap. She was in foal to him last year (was due on the 3oth Jan) but she aborted in September. Hopefully we will have more luck this time !!!

If it makes you feel any better - Im already in negotiations with Shadwell to go to one of theirs in 2013....


----------



## koeffee (1 January 2012)

mine are all booked already, have one going to casanovo du domain z, one/two going to craig, 3/4 to loulou de villiers and possibly a pony stallion, but that depends on new mare arriving!


----------



## eventrider23 (1 January 2012)

Mine are up in the air and dependent on how foalings go, finances, etc etc etc. BUT all going well I will have one to Craig, one to Groomsbridge May I, one to H Tobago, MAYBE one to Avanti Amorous Archie and MAYBE one other.....all depends on a lot of factors though.


----------



## madmare22 (1 January 2012)

if all goes to plan i will have a 00Seven mare going to Uthopia. A Flemingh Mare going to Valeur R, An embryo transfer to Hotline with my Dimmagio filly and possibly another to Dimmagio himself.


----------



## air78 (1 January 2012)

Wow, I need to pull my socks up! You lot are super organised


----------



## sallyf (1 January 2012)

Most of ours will be covered by Groomsbridge May I which is predictable but i do have one i think going to our older boy High Tension as i think he will be back covering after injury and a couple to our new TB boy Colonel Sherman.
Im also going to use our young May I/Inschallah II colt on a couple to see what he throws which leaves me with one that i need an outcross for.
Biggish full TB mare by High Tension who could do with something 50% TB ,not sure where i'm going with this one yet at all.
Something like Tresor Mail could suit ,dont know at all yet


----------



## Maesfen (1 January 2012)

Don't plan on covering any of mine.


----------



## Sportznight (1 January 2012)

It will be a few years before I breed again, esp now I've only the one to potentially breed from


----------



## Alec Swan (1 January 2012)

How I enjoy the musings,  doubts and balanced concerns of others!!  

Dunno,  really.  We have a young Rock King mare who is out of an Int. Adv. mare,  and who could do with some time out.  Her own dam was very slow to make up,  but went Adv. over a very short period.

She's a tall open framed mare,  and whilst we have frozen semen in store,  from Check In,  we have had two lovely foals here this year,  by No Limit.  One of the foals,  through no fault of his own,  and an ET foal,  has been pts.  The other,  out of a decent mare,  and herself a filly,  has decided to mend her ways,  and I'm rather taken with her.

We have no foals due this year,  but will have at least two mares to go in foal,  in a few months.

Again,  Dunno!!  We'll see what happens. 

Alec.


----------



## eventrider23 (1 January 2012)

Alec I do love Check In so think you could have some cracking foals from him!


----------



## JoBird (1 January 2012)

I am still at the "confused" stage and spending every night stallion shopping!  I have an appaloosa mare I MUST cover but i would prefer to use a Knabstrupper stallion and I have fallen for Future Illusion for my TB mare but my bank balance will be in minus funds if I try and stretch to the two coverings.  Even toying with using Crowns Wonder Pearl or Dunhill Desert Storm on BOTH mares (if I can get a discount) just for the hell of experimenting with colour! 
Sooooo confused but I like to be organised so I wish I could decide so all help gratefully received!


----------



## tikino (1 January 2012)

non for me this year


----------



## Lgd (1 January 2012)

One due in May but not putting her back in foal, if all goes well she is coming back into work once foalie is weaned and will be school-mastering a friend for a few years. Then I may breed her again for one to keep (this years is already sold). I have a rising 2yo colt and if he proves his worth once backed I may use him with her as his conformational strengths would really compliment her weaker points and it would let me see what he produces.

P is completely retired from breeding unless I win the lottery, then I would ET her, apart from age (she is 23yo this year) she almost severed her SDFT in August and would not risk it with the excess weight from a foal.

My 5yo is only just starting her competition career and needs to prove herself before having any babies.


----------



## Megibo (1 January 2012)

no one bite my head clean off please but- 
do you all breed knowing there will be buyers for what you breed? It's odd that people talk about people breeding year after year and flooding an already crowded market, but there are professionals doing it too?? 

I admit that you are breeding quality not cr*p but isn't it sort of the same principle? Sorry if i phrased that wrong or said it in a way that offends any of you


----------



## Bedlam (2 January 2012)

Lauriston and Solitair this year - sooo nearly used Lauriston last year and very excited to be using him in 2012.


----------



## stoneybroke (2 January 2012)

Tazhazzareindeer said:



			no one bite my head clean off please but- 
do you all breed knowing there will be buyers for what you breed? It's odd that people talk about people breeding year after year and flooding an already crowded market, but there are professionals doing it too?? 

I admit that you are breeding quality not cr*p but isn't it sort of the same principle? Sorry if i phrased that wrong or said it in a way that offends any of you 

Click to expand...

A valid point in these troubled times - selling youngsters is and will continue to be tough. My philosophy is to breed the very best I can in terms of pedigree, conformation and of course commerciality. The reality is still.... only do it if you are prepared to keep them until they are rising 4 yr olds or take the price market conditions dictate! As a result we have 5 rising 2 yr olds! 

I have been looking at stallions trying to balance stud fees into the equation. Probably the most expensive thing I will do is cover the Concorde mare with Indoctro, thereafter I will select stallions who have proven themselves competing to a decent level or/and have stock out doing the job, thereby creating their own demand. However the one slightly mad thing I want to do is breed a bucksin/dun in a really good moving event stamp so will be looking at those scary cremello creatures shortly!

OH has vehmently suggested an interest in breeding Guinea Pigs may be more sensible financially.....he did not see the funnyside at all when I pointed out a little colony of relatives behing the muck heap

It is hard to decide before this year's foals arrive, hopefully you made the perfect matches last year and do not need to change!


----------



## stolensilver (2 January 2012)

I've only got one broodmare but she has been amazing at everything she's ever been asked to do. She's BSJAed, bloodhounded over some enormous country and competed in dressage to PSG winning the best of her breed in the country and coming in the top 50 in the UK in the process. I've owned her for almost 19 years now (can't believe its so long!) and she's being as good a broodmare as she was a competition mare. She was always sound and achieved everything on 3 rides a week with her amateur owner. Love her to pieces!

She's had two foals so far, both colts by Silvermoon, the sire of Blue Hors Matine. The first sold to an Advanced eventer, the second I'm keeping. She's currently carrying a foal by Upton's Deli Circus. That one will be for sale. Several friends are interested but none of them are in a position to have a foal right now. Hopefully there will be a good home for a foal from two proven, sound parents with fantastic temperaments. 

As long as her foaling in 2012 goes smoothly her last foal will be for me for dressage. I'm going to put her to De Niro. I'm so excited about this one and it hasn't even been conceived yet. LOL! And that will be her last foal. I promised her that if she gave me 4 foals I'd retire her afterwards. So far she's been the perfect broodmare, getting in foal easily, having truly beautiful foals and being a wonderful mum. I want to make sure she has a long and happy retirement. She's definitely earned it. )


----------



## Waterborn (2 January 2012)

I will probably leave my Perlino mare empty this year, she could well end up as a field ornament as I wouldn't sell her !  In a theoretical world (no emotion!), I would swap her for a SJ youngster for my daughter to bring on.


----------



## Lgd (2 January 2012)

Tazhazzareindeer said:



			no one bite my head clean off please but- 
do you all breed knowing there will be buyers for what you breed? It's odd that people talk about people breeding year after year and flooding an already crowded market, but there are professionals doing it too?? 

I admit that you are breeding quality not cr*p but isn't it sort of the same principle? Sorry if i phrased that wrong or said it in a way that offends any of you 

Click to expand...

I'm probably not your 'standard' breeder as I mostly breed for myself, I've also bred from mares proven to a high level in competition that have stayed sound.
My old lady low level evented first then competed successfully up to Inter I, had her first foal and then returned to competition. She retired sound from competition at 19yo and had her last two foals at 21yo and 22yo. I had planned to sell the colt but lost this years filly foal and he managed to get a nail through his foot while on livery elsewhere. Made a full recovery but as he is now effectively the mare's last foal and he has been judged as stallion potential he is staying (I don't really like geldings to ride). I could sell him tomorrow as my trainer would buy him like a shot, she has already reserved him should I ever decide to sell. If he was to be gelded I would sell him, so it is up to him to prove he's good enough to keep the family jewels.

The in-foal mare has just retired from competition at PSG level. Also still sound. Her foal has been 'booked' by the buyer since 2007. She knows the mare, loves her temperament, trainability and movement. She is also graded with SHB-GB with a head mare book mark.
Stallion was selected in consultation with buyer as she wants something as a good all rounder with potential to event. The stallion is dual purpose, mare jumps like a stag and is bred from jumping/eventing parents, just happens to be a very good dressage horse as well. We have taken a bit of a punt on the stallion as it is his first season at stud but he had what we wanted in lines, temperament, conformation and talent.


----------



## sallyf (2 January 2012)

Tazhazzareindeer said:



			no one bite my head clean off please but- 
do you all breed knowing there will be buyers for what you breed? It's odd that people talk about people breeding year after year and flooding an already crowded market, but there are professionals doing it too?? 

I admit that you are breeding quality not cr*p but isn't it sort of the same principle? Sorry if i phrased that wrong or said it in a way that offends any of you 

Click to expand...

Ive sold 6 out of 7 of my foals this year with little trouble (in fact most were sold without advertising)but dont have any foals due this year as we are moving in 4 weeks so yes i will cover all of my mares for 2013 foals as i will probably have a waiting list for at least some by then.


----------



## millitiger (2 January 2012)

Think I am 99% sure Millie (One More Tiger x Inchinor x High Top) is going to Carousel.

I love Balloon but too expensive for frozen with no terms on the semen and no progeny to look at under saddle... maybe for 2013 but I am sure he will be much more expensive then!


----------



## seabsicuit2 (2 January 2012)

Very long shot as I'm hoping that my mare will be sound when she comes back into work this year. 

If not, then I probably will end up breeding from her as her first foal was super& she was a great mother. 

But literally can't find a stallion I like! I am loathe to use something. with too much  warmblood.
Would like to find a small ( under 16.2 HH) well made  stallion with plenty of blood and feistiness,  that has competed to a high level in showjumping, that is quick, easy and balanced with a good mouth. Haven't found anything that meets this criteria yet!


----------



## TheMule (2 January 2012)

My Fleetwater Opposition mare is going to King Cotton Gold to hopefully produce a really nice, rideable type to event and do WH classes. I am nervously excited


----------



## Whizz105 (2 January 2012)

If i could i would have repeated the breeding with Wolkenderry as my mare gave me a cracking filly last year but i feel she is too old to risk breeding again and now happily back in work.
Not breeding at all for a few years but still going to Addington to view the stallions i have mind for the future, i'd like to see the boys in the flesh and keep an eye on competition record and foals produced.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## amy_b (2 January 2012)

Iv have decided three times since the back end of last year. I have been certain I have decided three times since the back end of last year, and I have changed my mind three times since last year!!!!
I've gone from Chilli Morning, to Wish Upon a Star...to Treliver Decanter!! Have seen them all and their progeny in the flesh and it is near impossible to pick one, but the latter two will hopefully improve my mare's good, but not spectacular movement. 
I think we have finally settled on Treliver Decanter 
but we aren't making our final decision until The stallion parade at Hartpury. 



Tazhazzareindeer said:



			do you all breed knowing there will be buyers for what you breed? It's odd that people talk about people breeding year after year and flooding an already crowded market, but there are professionals doing it too??
		
Click to expand...

This is the second foal we have bred and are keeping it.


----------



## mellissa (2 January 2012)

I am not breeding this year- I only have one mare.

I underestimated how bad the Market is totally.  I have a colt who will be two next year and I will keep him as I won't let him be sold for peanuts.

I have a foal due in 9 weeks and I hope to sell that before weaning- although I am not so worried about price with that one- hopefully cover my costs.

It would be irresponsible of me personally to breed again this year as I want to make sure I can find good homes for them.  I also need to cut back on my horses as I will have to start a family of my own in due course.

Good luck to all breeding this year x


----------



## levantosh (2 January 2012)

Hi
All being well, I have 4 foals due this year
2 by Ustinov (coloured 4yo stallion)
1 by Decopauge
1 by Solaris Buenno
All out of graded mares

And have been thinking about stallions for a month now. 
I have a free returns to:- 
Barcutan Zulu Cheif
And Hollyland O'donovan

and the other 2 mares (again all being well) will be covered by WOW a well bred young coloured colt.

Exciting times stallion shopping


----------



## Sportznight (2 January 2012)

At work all the big guns will be used, as per usual - Galileo, Danehill Dancer, Montjeu, Street Cry, Distorted Humor, Cape Cross, Sea The Stars, Dalakhani, Dansili, Oasis Dream, Pivotal, Azamour, Acclamation, Equiano, Manduro, Mount Nelson, Bahamian Bounty, Kyllachy, Medicean, Dutch Art and a lot of others - over 100 mares to breed!


----------



## Spring Feather (2 January 2012)

I have enough frozen semen in my nitro tank for this year however I keep seeing other stallion/mare matches that I'd like to try so I have reserved frozen from those stallions too.  I've pretty much decided who I'm breeding to who but the beauty of storing my own frozen semen is that I can chop and change which stallion to use right up till the last minute


----------



## SwingHorse (3 January 2012)

We've retained 4 foals (out of eventually 26 ) from the 2011 season. 1 colt we feel has a lot of potential, 3 fillies to either bring new blood to the breeding program (since they used outside stallions) or show and eventually breed.

We've already had foal one of 2011 - warmer climate - not one of ours, just a mare on livery, but we have 14 due this year on our farm, and our boys serviced quite a few mares so they'll finally be born too. 

We'll be cutting down how many we breed internally for 2012, since OH+I run the stud, and we've just had our first baby ourselves, so we want to have more time with her. Although I have to say, little one seems to quite like the stallions...


----------



## jomiln (3 January 2012)

I am planning the following

Pro Set Mare will go to Flayne Don Daiquiri early as she isnt in foal for 2012
Fleetwater Opposition Mare - Greenvale Audacity (newly Approved CHAPS stallion) 
2 Quarter Horse mares - Waccabuc Bay Charger (Quarter Horse stallion)

TB mare will probably have a year off as she's due in June or use a young stallion Bavarnno on her or tempted to use Thornwick Challenger again as loved her foal this year by him. 
Welton Apollo mare thats on loan may go home or if she stays for another year will go to Greenvale Audacity. 

Obviously horses being horses these plans may change!!!


----------



## cadefan (3 January 2012)

Trying to decide which Jazz son to use on my Ferro mare; favouring Wynton at the moment.


----------



## vicijp (3 January 2012)

Sportznight said:



			At work all the big guns will be used, as per usual - Galileo, Danehill Dancer, Montjeu, Street Cry, Distorted Humor, Cape Cross, Sea The Stars, Dalakhani, Dansili, Oasis Dream, Pivotal, Azamour, Acclamation, Equiano, Manduro, Mount Nelson, Bahamian Bounty, Kyllachy, Medicean, Dutch Art and a lot of others - over 100 mares to breed!
		
Click to expand...

**Need a bulging eye smiley!**

Will put most of mine to my own stallion - Aeroplane. Just haven't decided which ones yet!
Most likely to be the 2 due to foal to him this year, although could decide to race the one again. Also have a Moscow Society mare which undecided whether to race on, an Inchinor who is in training but could be past it. Other mare is a Catcher In The Rye, so will probably go elsewhere. Oh and random mare who the owners want covered by Hellevyn (they can cover her with what they like she ain't gonna take, but they want 'one last try').


----------



## Yorketown (3 January 2012)

I am still in the process of deciding which mares will be covered so still on a stallion short list.  At the moment these include: Semper Fi (Stakkato), Fair Play du Manoir (Qredo De Paulstra), Undercover? (Heartbreaker) and Caretino Glory (Cheenook).  
However I have decided that Werza (Goodtimes) will be going to Hemmingway (Leandro) and Clueless (Makrancos) will be going to Treliver Decanter (Dimaggio)


----------



## koeffee (3 January 2012)

Yorketown said:



			I am still in the process of deciding which mares will be covered so still on a stallion short list.  At the moment these include: Semper Fi (Stakkato), Fair Play du Manoir (Qredo De Paulstra), Undercover? (Heartbreaker) and Caretino Glory (Cheenook).  
However I have decided that Werza (Goodtimes) will be going to Hemmingway (Leandro) and Clueless (Makrancos) will be going to Treliver Decanter (Dimaggio) 

Click to expand...

Have to say i love Undercover, hopeing to use him next year dont have enough mares this year to cover.


----------



## Megibo (3 January 2012)

stoneybroke said:



			A valid point in these troubled times - selling youngsters is and will continue to be tough. My philosophy is to breed the very best I can in terms of pedigree, conformation and of course commerciality. The reality is still.... only do it if you are prepared to keep them until they are rising 4 yr olds or take the price market conditions dictate! As a result we have 5 rising 2 yr olds! 

I have been looking at stallions trying to balance stud fees into the equation. Probably the most expensive thing I will do is cover the Concorde mare with Indoctro, thereafter I will select stallions who have proven themselves competing to a decent level or/and have stock out doing the job, thereby creating their own demand. However the one slightly mad thing I want to do is breed a bucksin/dun in a really good moving event stamp so will be looking at those scary cremello creatures shortly!

OH has vehmently suggested an interest in breeding Guinea Pigs may be more sensible financially.....he did not see the funnyside at all when I pointed out a little colony of relatives behing the muck heap

It is hard to decide before this year's foals arrive, hopefully you made the perfect matches last year and do not need to change!
		
Click to expand...




Lgd said:



			I'm probably not your 'standard' breeder as I mostly breed for myself, I've also bred from mares proven to a high level in competition that have stayed sound.
My old lady low level evented first then competed successfully up to Inter I, had her first foal and then returned to competition. She retired sound from competition at 19yo and had her last two foals at 21yo and 22yo. I had planned to sell the colt but lost this years filly foal and he managed to get a nail through his foot while on livery elsewhere. Made a full recovery but as he is now effectively the mare's last foal and he has been judged as stallion potential he is staying (I don't really like geldings to ride). I could sell him tomorrow as my trainer would buy him like a shot, she has already reserved him should I ever decide to sell. If he was to be gelded I would sell him, so it is up to him to prove he's good enough to keep the family jewels.

The in-foal mare has just retired from competition at PSG level. Also still sound. Her foal has been 'booked' by the buyer since 2007. She knows the mare, loves her temperament, trainability and movement. She is also graded with SHB-GB with a head mare book mark.
Stallion was selected in consultation with buyer as she wants something as a good all rounder with potential to event. The stallion is dual purpose, mare jumps like a stag and is bred from jumping/eventing parents, just happens to be a very good dressage horse as well. We have taken a bit of a punt on the stallion as it is his first season at stud but he had what we wanted in lines, temperament, conformation and talent.
		
Click to expand...




sallyf said:



			Ive sold 6 out of 7 of my foals this year with little trouble (in fact most were sold without advertising)but dont have any foals due this year as we are moving in 4 weeks so yes i will cover all of my mares for 2013 foals as i will probably have a waiting list for at least some by then.
		
Click to expand...

Ah okay. Thanks for your replies


----------



## _jetset_ (4 January 2012)

I am so excited as I have two very exciting broodmares this year. They are both in foal at the moment, so obviously it will also depend on how their foals turn out this year as to who to put them to next year! 

My first one is a Sandro Hit x Weltmeyer mare who is currently in foal to Oliver HFD (Voltaire). She is built like a real power house dressage horse, very compact and powerful but she could be put to something with finer lines and a little more modern. So for her I have been thinking along the lines of Quarterback, Hotline or Rousseau. As I say, I am a little less decided on her and am going to wait until her foalie comes this year. 

The second lady is a Royal of Loh x Leibniz x Wapiti mare in foal to Woodlander Rockstar. She is very elegant and seems to produce very elegant foals (she had a Rubin Star N foal this year who she has just weaned and he is stunning). I am very tempted to put her to Sir Donnerhall as I think it would be a really nice cross.


----------



## angrovestud (4 January 2012)

We are covering all three of our TB mares Angrove rumbaba dam bond angel eyes, star promise and marshal plat club with our homebred Homozygous Tobiano stallion Angrove spotted dick, he has also got a half sister to a group 1 winner Dick Turpin comming to him So Proud, be great to see lots of Coloured racehorses!


----------



## Revena (4 January 2012)

madmare22 said:



			if all goes to plan i will have a 00Seven mare going to Uthopia. A Flemingh Mare going to Valeur R, An embryo transfer to Hotline with my Dimmagio filly and possibly another to Dimmagio himself.
		
Click to expand...

Yummy!


----------



## Angela_Wise (4 January 2012)

Well need to decide which mare is going to what fairly soon as start foaling in about 2 weeks.

The two mares which have consistantly produced 6 good foals each to Kings Composer will this time have to have one of the new boys, probably the Coevers Diamond Boy mare will be covered by the new TB stallion who is by Chester House out of an Alleged mare (seven years in racing and retired sound) and the Ricardo Z will hopefully go to the young grey irish sports horse stallion who has Cavalier Royal and Diamond Lad in his breeding.

As two of the other mares due this season are maiden and in foal to King, will wait to see what pops out, then decide from there.

The grey irish event mare is in foal to Krieghoff (who we no longer have due to field accident) will this time go to King (I think - not due till June so plenty of time to dither).

Fingers crossed we all have a successful season.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## magic104 (5 January 2012)

Hopefully with less horses being bred there will be a shortage in a few years which may see prices rise again.  I have always known as a single mare breeder that there is no money to be made unless you get a decent price & sell as foals.  I am proud of the fact that mine have all been straightforward & bought happiness to new owners when sold.  Expecting a foal in March by KCG out of a TB mare who hopefully will be a replacement for the 2 mares.  If I had known just how cheap foals were going to be last year then the money would have gone on a purchase rather then breeding.


----------



## lottiepony (5 January 2012)

I'm determined to get my mare in foal this year, with the plan to keep the foal. Still on the search and need to get into gear getting everything sorted!


----------



## chrissie1 (5 January 2012)

sallyf said:



			Most of ours will be covered by Groomsbridge May I which is predictable but i do have one i think going to our older boy High Tension as i think he will be back covering after injury and a couple to our new TB boy Colonel Sherman.
Im also going to use our young May I/Inschallah II colt on a couple to see what he throws which leaves me with one that i need an outcross for.
Biggish full TB mare by High Tension who could do with something 50% TB ,not sure where i'm going with this one yet at all.
Something like Tresor Mail could suit ,dont know at all yet
		
Click to expand...

Might Louella's new boy suit?  Dam graded WBS is a TB, dam of race winner, and he is by De Niro, and also graded WBS being Champion on the day.  I'm going to be looking at him I think.


----------



## eventrider23 (5 January 2012)

chrissie1 said:



			Might Louella's new boy suit?  Dam graded WBS is a TB, dam of race winner, and he is by De Niro, and also graded WBS being Champion on the day.  I'm going to be looking at him I think.
		
Click to expand...

Dam of 2 race winners actually - one being Primitive Academy (entire) and other being Destiny of a Diva.  And yes also Dark De Niro now!  Some mare!


----------



## sallyf (5 January 2012)

chrissie1 said:



			Might Louella's new boy suit?  Dam graded WBS is a TB, dam of race winner, and he is by De Niro, and also graded WBS being Champion on the day.  I'm going to be looking at him I think.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think he would suit this mare and im not sure there is enough in the bloodlines to breed an event horse to be honest .
De Niro is a fab dressage stallion and his son looks lovely but i cant see anything that recommends him as a jumping sire and i dont breed dressage horses.
Im not a huge fan of Royal Acadamy as the dam sire either although there is no doubt the mare line has produced well but i'm also not that keen on using an unproven 3 year old at that price.
I think for the money he is i could buy a dose of frozen semen from something much more proven for the job i want.


----------



## DollyDolls (5 January 2012)

I'm putting my HW hunter in foal this yr.  We're using Adonnis (Gribaldi).

I'm hoping it will be a good fun sports horse to take over from my semi retired SJ.  I'm planning on WH showing, as the mare does well at show hunter, but would improve with more blood.  Fingers crossed -So long as it has 4 legs, it will have a job doing something!

I urge anyone thinking about breeding to go to the Stallion showcase at Addington in Feb.  I did, and was glad I arrived in the morning, saw all the stallions and got to see them in the flesh in the stables & meet the owners/studs.
It was a fantastic, very well organised event.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stallion-Showcase-GB/130656640322827


----------



## volatis (7 January 2012)

Not planning on breeding any in 2012. I have 3 due back in the Uk this year, one a keeper for sure by Carousel out of my retired advanced eventer, 1 by Furst Romanicer out of my homebred Tycoon mare and a H-Tobago foal due from my lovely older Trakehner mare Venezia. 
But have decided to give myself at least a year off and see what 2013 is like before putting any more of the girls in foal.


----------

